# Orchestra!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This particular johannes holzel falco music 'junge rommer' is a orchestra musical. Its violins, big violas are replaced by electric guitar themes! Modern day music the bassoons and harpsichord replaced by casio and drum beats! The drummer seems playing real cool music. The orchestra simply to put is a 1970s genre style music creation with customized rhythmic beats. The hairs of the musicians are thick set hairstyles and nod their heads on grooves! Like progressed from Beatles of the 60s to the much modern 90s!
Looking at falco orchestra musicians it seems that i already know them or seen them somewhere!
Hear the electric guitar tunes themes melody is a tweak of pitch!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Why does it seems that electric guitars, drumming and high-end casio are outdated instruments of 1985?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In the 1980s there was jazz rock and musicians played hip hop, electric guitars, drums themes!
But these then changed to modern rock till 1985 which then abruptly ended!
The coming years till 1990s then there was only pop, r&b with below par performances than compared to 1980s artist's performances!
Then from 1990s to year 2000 saw emergence of various artists who performed custom music created in synthesizers labs! So there was no need of any music instruments just pop tweak!
Thereafter various groups bring forth rock music heavy beats but their music seems boring!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This music video of bee gees - 'tragedy' single was made in 1979 !!!




It has lower rhythmic bass tunes instruments music played. And the electric guitars, drum sets, casio seems very modern like as if of 2013!!!
I was imagining if i had given its casio piano rhythm how cool it would had seemed creating a jovy atmosphere!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In the concerts seen on tv what is the decibel sound level on open grounds? How could the male and female singers voices are perfectly propagated though are louder to the ears but still seem soothing clear???

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_decibels_was_the_loudest_concert?#slide1


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

bellbottom said:


> The orchestra simply to put is a 1970s genre style music creation with customized rhythmic beats


Exactly. Most dictionaries include exactly the same definition of orchestra.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

here i find a cool orchestra single of 'rock me amadeus'...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

How do professional singers put forth expressions while singing on stage? Singing at home is a different thing like hobby. But when on stage singing putting expressions as well as setting emotions to the song is it really possible?

Most songs are sung as romantics so the singers perhaps sing to someone they liked the most. Or do they cater emotions as a acting talent for singing the love song?

And where should the singer gaze when singing towards the audience or straight? And do the audience get the amuse of what the singer is trying to say. Cause they won't be able to read the expressions and emotions at the same time?

Without emotions the singing would seem unenergetic, mostly invalid even with expressions.


----------

